# Practice Problems Materials for Power Exam



## Edu

Hi everyone, I took the Power PE exam last April for the first time and I failed regardless I thought I was prepared for it. I studied intensively for 3 months and I used most of the materials previous exam takers recommended me. Based on my results I know I was very close with almost 50 questions right but I did poorly in two topics: "Devices and Power Electronics" and "Protection". I did several practice exams like NCEES, Camara, Complex Imaginary, Spin Up and more and still i got no luck. Did I miss something? Is there any book you can recommend me? I really don't know any other resource that may help me pass in October. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## BirdGrave

Edu said:


> Hi everyone, I took the Power PE exam last April for the first time and I failed regardless I thought I was prepared for it. I studied intensively for 3 months and I used most of the materials previous exam takers recommended me. Based on my results I know I was very close with almost 50 questions right but I did poorly in two topics: "Devices and Power Electronics" and "Protection". I did several practice exams like NCEES, Camara, Complex Imaginary, Spin Up and more and still i got no luck. Did I miss something? Is there any book you can recommend me? I really don't know any other resource that may help me pass in October. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you all.


Have you taken a prep course?  I took School of PE and while their lectures were a coin flip, I answered probably 10 questions correctly because of their very thorough notes that I would have otherwise gotten wrong trying to compile things on my own.  That and the Engineer Pro Guide Power notes from engproguides.com are the sources I credit for my success.

People who have taken Georgia Tech's course also vouch for its helpfulness.  

Also, take the FE Handbook with you.  I answered correctly (I think) 3-4 questions I would have missed entirely had I not had the information from the FE book at my disposal.


----------



## Surf and Snow

No wasted money on expensive prep courses for me.

Graffeo was my #1 best reference.

#2 was Engineering Pro guides tech study guide and full exam. Those 2 sources were 10x more useful than my other dozen references by far. 

Get both of them.

Studied 3 months. Took 16 full 8-hr practice exams. Passed first try April 2018. 

Good luck! You can do it!

here are the practice exams I worked in full in 8-hr days at the library:

 
1x 2011 Ncees practice exam in Jan 

1x Graffeo

5x Spin Up

2x Camara/PPI practice exams

4x Complex Imaginary

1x Engineering Pro Guides full exam

.5x 45-problems in Eng Pro Guide tech study guide

1x Camara/PPI practice problems book

1x 2018 NCEES practice exam on Weds


----------



## BirdGrave

Surf and Snow said:


> No wasted money on expensive prep courses for me.
> 
> Graffeo was my #1 best reference.
> 
> #2 was Engineering Pro guides tech study guide and full exam. Those 2 sources were 10x more useful than my other dozen references by far.
> 
> Get both of them.
> 
> Studied 3 months. Took 16 full 8-hr practice exams. Passed first try April 2018.
> 
> Good luck! You can do it!
> 
> here are the practice exams I worked in full in 8-hr days at the library:
> 
> 
> 1x 2011 Ncees practice exam in Jan
> 
> 1x Graffeo
> 
> 5x Spin Up
> 
> 2x Camara/PPI practice exams
> 
> 4x Complex Imaginary
> 
> 1x Engineering Pro Guides full exam
> 
> .5x 45-problems in Eng Pro Guide tech study guide
> 
> 1x Camara/PPI practice problems book
> 
> 1x 2018 NCEES practice exam on Weds


While I don't think anything that helps you get through the exam is a waste because it will pay for itself many times over I agree that Graffeo is the single best book you can bring with you into the exam for aid with conceptual questions.  Its pithy nature allows you to seek out the vital information you need while at the same time not waste precious minutes doing a lot of flipping through pages.

A combination of Graffeo + Engineer Pro Guides Formula Sheet + School of PE notes + Tom Henry NEC keyword index was my winning combination.  I barely even looked at any of my other resources throughout the exam, save for the actual NEC.


----------



## Szar

BirdGrave said:


> While I don't think anything that helps you get through the exam is a waste because it will pay for itself many times over I agree that Graffeo is the single best book you can bring with you into the exam for aid with conceptual questions.  Its pithy nature allows you to seek out the vital information you need while at the same time not waste precious minutes doing a lot of flipping through pages.
> 
> A combination of Graffeo + Engineer Pro Guides Formula Sheet + School of PE notes + Tom Henry NEC keyword index was my winning combination.  I barely even looked at any of my other resources throughout the exam, save for the actual NEC.


Honestly, if you prepared enough almost all your notes will go unused save for specific odd ball problems or code lookups.

By test day... all the math and formula should be memorized if you've practiced enough.


----------



## Owism

Edu said:


> Hi everyone, I took the Power PE exam last April for the first time and I failed regardless I thought I was prepared for it. I studied intensively for 3 months and I used most of the materials previous exam takers recommended me. Based on my results I know I was very close with almost 50 questions right but I did poorly in two topics: "Devices and Power Electronics" and "Protection". I did several practice exams like NCEES, Camara, Complex Imaginary, Spin Up and more and still i got no luck. Did I miss something? Is there any book you can recommend me? I really don't know any other resource that may help me pass in October. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you all.


I practiced all those books but did all of them three times over, made a cheat sheet of commonly used equations and referenced my books as if I'm taking the exam and timing myself. The first time i did the practice exams i made sure I understood the full solution, the second and third times I did in a single seating to emulate the challenge of sitting for 4 hour sessions.


----------



## Edu

Thank you all for your recommendations. Does any of you can recommend me a particular material for protection relaying? I  noticed that was my biggest weakness during the exam. Please pm me with any digital materials you may want to share, specially practice problems. Best regards!


----------



## Jackal301

Edu said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Does any of you can recommend me a particular material for protection relaying? I  noticed that was my biggest weakness during the exam. Please pm me with any digital materials you may want to share, specially practice problems. Best regards!


Protective Relaying by Blackburn was pretty good. I read part of it, not a bad read. 

Also, I watched a ton of YouTube videos posted by relay vendors about protective relaying and that helped temendously (especially understanding reclosers, etc.).


----------



## Kalika PE

Edu said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Does any of you can recommend me a particular material for protection relaying? I  noticed that was my biggest weakness during the exam. Please pm me with any digital materials you may want to share, specially practice problems. Best regards!


Besides the references I used below (for sale) plus Graffeo, NEC and my 2 personal binders, I used *The Art and Science of Protective Relaying (GE)* and *IEEE Buff Books*.  These references helped me answer a few questions which may have contributed to passing this past exam.  I also watched hours of YouTube videos to help solidify the concepts that I had read.  For me, video explanations made the difference.  Good luck!!


----------



## Szar

Kalika PE said:


> I used The Art and Science of Protective Relaying (GE) and IEEE Buff Books.  These references helped me answer a few questions which may have contributed to passing this past exam.  I also watched hours of Youtube videos to help solidify the concepts that I had read.  For me, video explanations made the difference.  Good luck!!


This.  Also ask questions.   Relaying is unfortunately only really learned by doing it though.


----------



## Surf and Snow

Edu said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Does any of you can recommend me a particular material for protection relaying? I  noticed that was my biggest weakness during the exam. Please pm me with any digital materials you may want to share, specially practice problems. Best regards!


I used the Blackburn Book.

and GE Art &amp; Science of Protective Relaying book: http://www.gegridsolutions.com/multilin/notes/artsci/

Used the printer at work to print, then brought the printed pages to Office Depot and paid like $4 to have it spiral bound and covered.

Those two are big books that go deep for those hard to get conceptual questions are available above for FREE. Now for the math equations and basics, this little Power Engineers Protective Relaying Quick Reference costs $25 but IS WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD! This was my 3rd most used book out of ALL my references both in study and on the exam. I HIGHLY recommend it. https://www.powereng.com/news-publications/quick-reference/ 

Here's a thread about this topic:


----------



## Owism

Edu said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Does any of you can recommend me a particular material for protection relaying? I  noticed that was my biggest weakness during the exam. Please pm me with any digital materials you may want to share, specially practice problems. Best regards!


I printed this one out and put it in a binder. Found good explanations for some questions using the index: http://www.gegridsolutions.com/multilin/notes/artsci/artsci.pdf


----------



## Owism

Surf and Snow said:


> nd GE Art &amp; Science of Protective Relaying book: http://www.gegridsolutions.com/multilin/notes/artsci/


Yep what he said


----------



## Szar

Keep in mind the Blackburn book has copyright protection.

It grinds my gears to keep seeing people post a link to a copy right resource to print it...


----------



## Edu

Thank you all. I'Il do that. What about the "Devices and power electronics" topic? I used Graffeo as main resource and I think it lacks in that specific topic.


----------



## justin-hawaii

@Surf and Snow thank you for the feedback and glad I could be of help.  Just to ditto @Szar i think you should remove that blackburn link.  I am very paranoid about copyright infringement ever since that article from NCEES came out.  So just watch out.  https://ncees.org/ncees-reaches-settlement/  

@Edu I really like these Danfoss tutorials that focus on variable speed drives.  http://drives.danfoss.us/knowledge-center/training/#/


----------



## Surf and Snow

Szar said:


> Keep in mind the Blackburn book has copyright protection.
> 
> It grinds my gears to keep seeing people post a link to a copy right resource to print it...


Link redacted. FWIW, I didn’t personally use the PDF. I used a hardback copy we have in my work library. As for the GE book, the link is direct to GEs website where they themselves have it posted as free open source.


----------



## Szar

Surf and Snow said:


> Link redacted. FWIW, I didn’t personally use the PDF. I used a hardback copy we have in my work library. As for the GE book, the link is direct to GEs website where they themselves have it posted as free open source.


Understood.  Its not the first time ive seen that link.  Someone was also providing prints of these books on rhe yard sale section too... idk.


----------



## knight1fox3

Szar said:


> Understood.  Its not the first time ive seen that link.  Someone was also providing prints of these books on rhe yard sale section too... idk.


This is similar to when I see people selling their private review course material. The disclaimer on my GA Tech binder was essentially "do not distribute". :dunno:


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This is similar to when I see people selling their private review course material. The disclaimer on my GA Tech binder was essentially "do not distribute". :dunno:


Good point. I will add that to my ad for the GA Tech book I am selling. Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> Good point. I will add that to my ad for the GA Tech book I am selling. Thanks!


Yet you're going to distribute it anyway? :huh:

The GA Tech binder is copyright material by GA Tech University and for the sole purpose of the person that pays for the associated review course.


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yet you're going to distribute it anyway? :huh:
> 
> The GA Tech binder is copyright material by GA Tech University and for the sole purpose of the person that pays for the associated review course.


From what I have seen on other ads, the GA Tech Binder was sold as a stand alone item without access to the class. My class access has ended and I’m just selling the binder. Unless I am understanding the other ads incorrectly or our discussion.


----------



## Szar

Kalika PE said:


> From what I have seen on other ads, the GA Tech Binder was sold as a stand alone item without access to the class. My class access has ended and I’m just selling the binder. Unless I am understanding the other ads incorrectly or our discussion.


Did you solely create the notes in the binder you are selling?

Everything is inevitably copyrighted, even without the seal.  It justs provides one more degree of protection legally.

https://www.teachingcopyright.org/handout/copyright-faq.html


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> From what I have seen on other ads, the GA Tech Binder was sold as a stand alone item without access to the class. My class access has ended and I’m just selling the binder. Unless I am understanding the other ads incorrectly or our discussion.


Any ads you might have seen here that are selling the GA Tech review course binder are in breech of the associated terms &amp; conditions. This was a previous debate a number of years ago here on this forum. If you read through all that GA Tech sent when you accepted the agreement and submitted payment (FYI, I also took the course), the sole intent of the binder is for the end-user only who purchased the accompanying review course. In essence, you would be turning a profit from GA Tech copyrighted material without first obtaining express written permission from the university to do so. It would be somewhat different if the binder were publicly offered, but alas it is not.


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Any ads you might have seen here that are selling the GA Tech review course binder are in breech of the associated terms &amp; conditions. This was a previous debate a number of years ago here on this forum. If you read through all that GA Tech sent when you accepted the agreement and submitted payment (FYI, I also took the course), the sole intent of the binder is for the end-user only who purchased the accompanying review course. In essence, you would be turning a profit from GA Tech copyrighted material without first obtaining express written permission from the university to do so. It would be somewhat different if the binder were publicly offered, but alas it is not.


I am asking the instructor of the course about selling the binder. Thanks for clarifying this information. I was understanding this from a different perspective. Selling the material but prohibiting making any copies of the binder and distributing it. Hopefully I have a response soon.


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> I am asking the instructor of the course about selling the binder. Thanks for clarifying this information. I was understanding this from a different perspective. Selling the material but prohibiting any copies of the binder from being distributed. Hopefully I have a response soon.


Keep in mind, the original is also considered to be a "copy" from a legal perspective. It's just the original copy.

And IMHO, in the grand scheme of things, the binder is rather useless without the accompanying course and instructional videos from Dr. Callen. Sure there are some good practice problems and useful formulae, but there are plenty of other commercially available resources today that have the same if not better subject matter.


----------



## Szar

Any bets on what the response will be?


----------



## knight1fox3

Szar said:


> Any bets on what the response will be?


Knowing Dr. Callen, nope!  LOL


----------



## Kalika PE

Szar said:


> Any bets on what the response will be?


What’s the minimum bet you will accept?


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Knowing Dr. Callen, nope!  LOL


Possibly but one can only ask or hope.


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> Possibly but one can only ask or hope.


Not sure why, but Ok. :dunno:


----------



## Jackal301




----------



## Surf and Snow

I get the deal with not distributing PDFs, but every book is copyrighted. Are you suggesting no used book can ever be resold? There are literally thousands of used books on Amazon and in “Used book stores” everywhere. 

Like I said, I get the digital thing or making copies, but originals?


----------



## Szar

Surf and Snow said:


> I get the deal with not distributing PDFs, but every book is copyrighted. Are you suggesting no used book can ever be resold? There are literally thousands of used books on Amazon and in “Used book stores” everywhere.
> 
> Like I said, I get the digital thing or making copies, but originals?


Did you sign an agreement when you recieved that book not to distribute it?

Your talking about first sale doctrine, however in these circumstances that right was waived.

Would a legal challenge about the waiver of first sale doctrine survive a court challange?  No idea... not a laywer.

But part of me still thinks you signed it, stop trying to make a profit on someone else's labor and work.


----------



## Szar

Its also fair to point out that first sale doctrine doesnt apply to e copies or pdfs which this was most likely recieved as.

Any reproduction, aka printing, of a copyrighted pdf document is technically a violation of the copy right law unless you were given specific permissions to physicslly reproduce it for your own limited use.


----------



## Surf and Snow

Szar said:


> Did you sign an agreement when you recieved that book not to distribute it?
> 
> Your talking about first sale doctrine, however in these circumstances﻿ that right was waived.
> 
> Would a legal challenge about the waiver of first sale doctrine survive a court challange?  No idea... not a laywer.
> 
> But part of me still thinks you signed it, stop trying to make a profit on someone else's labor and work.


Hey buddy, I didn’t sign shlt, because I don’t have shlt, and I’m not trying to sell shlt. Wrong guy. I don’t have class binders or any of that. Not me. Im not trying to make profits of other people’s labor. 

I’m simply trying to have a conversation while you are up on your high horse that used hardback books are sold everywhere. ( Reread the thread, I’m not talking about class notes nor am I involved in any of that)


----------



## wvengineer

Szar said:


> Did you sign an agreement when you recieved that book not to distribute it?
> 
> Your talking about first sale doctrine, however in these circumstances that right was waived.
> 
> Would a legal challenge about the waiver of first sale doctrine survive a court challange?  No idea... not a laywer.
> 
> But part of me still thinks you signed it, stop trying to make a profit on someone else's labor and work.






Surf and Snow said:


> Hey buddy, I didn’t sign shlt, because I don’t have shlt, and I’m not trying to sell shlt. Wrong guy. I don’t have class binders or any of that. Not me. Im not trying to make profits of other people’s labor.
> 
> I’m simply trying to have a conversation while you are up on your high horse that used hardback books are sold everywhere. ( Reread the thread, I’m not talking about class notes nor am I involved in any of that)


----------



## Jackal301




----------



## Kalika PE

Sorry guys for starting a discussion that may have elevated.  I understand everyone's point and did not realize I may have been breaking an agreement.  Honestly, I took this class 2.5 years ago and I have been searching through emails for the terms and conditions I signed when I took the class because I can't remember that far back.  This is why I emailed the instructor to ensure I am not violating anything. I am not selling the binder for a profit but just 1/9th of the cost I invested into this $995 course.  My wallet took a serious hit for this exam (as expected) and trying to recover just a small fraction would help (with/without the binder).


----------



## Szar

Surf and Snow said:


> Hey buddy, I didn’t sign shlt, because I don’t have shlt, and I’m not trying to sell shlt. Wrong guy. I don’t have class binders or any of that. Not me. Im not trying to make profits of other people’s labor.
> 
> I’m simply trying to have a conversation while you are up on your high horse that used hardback books are sold everywhere. ( Reread the thread, I’m not talking about class notes nor am I involved in any of that)


Your getting far to worked up about a post, especially if it doesnt impact you in any way.

 I only quoted you because you asked about first sale docterine.  

Try rereading my post in a passive, 1 am, with no horse in the game voice and let me know if your still upset.


----------



## Szar

The "did you sign a waiver" was in regard to an original book (any random book) and resale.  Again, in regard to your question about reselling original books and to differentiate how the course book isnt the same.


----------



## Szar

I mean,  the only thing that actually upsets me about all this is i provided the exact clause that lets happen what is being discussed, and it appears that was apparently not reviewed before responding...

Oh well.  Internet and all.


----------



## Vette388

BirdGrave said:


> While I don't think anything that helps you get through the exam is a waste because it will pay for itself many times over I agree that Graffeo ﻿is the single best book you can bring with you into the exam for aid with conceptual questions.  Its pithy nature allows you to seek out the vital information you need while at the same time not waste precious minutes doing a lot of flipping through pages.
> 
> A combination of Graffeo + Engineer Pro Guides Formula Sheet + School of PE notes + Tom Henry NEC keyword index was my winning combination.  I barely even looked at any of my other resources throughout the exam, save for the actual NEC.


Hi is 2017 the latest edition of Graffeo? I have an older one and I found some mistakes. Was hoping the new one was updated.


----------



## knight1fox3

Surf and Snow said:


> Hey buddy, I didn’t sign shlt, because I don’t have shlt, and I’m not trying to sell shlt. Wrong guy. I don’t have class binders or any of that. Not me. Im not trying to make profits of other people’s labor.
> 
> I’m simply trying to have a conversation while you are up on your high horse that used hardback books are sold everywhere. ( Reread the thread, I’m not talking about class notes nor am I involved in any of that)


Let's keep it civil in here (1st warning). No one appears to be acting on their "high horse" as you put it. And yes, we all understand that copyrighted materials are bought, sold, and re-sold each and every day. However, where this particular instance differs with the GA Tech binder, is the associated terms &amp; conditions that accompanied the initial purchase of the review course. As I indicated above and recall from when I took the course, the T's&amp;C's specifically indicate the course materials are not to be re-distributed under GA Tech's specific copyright disclaimer. And certainly not intended to be sold for any sort of monetary value (whether it be a profit or a loss) since GA Tech owns the rights to it. 



Kalika PE said:


> Sorry guys for starting a discussion that may have elevated.  I understand everyone's point and did not realize I may have been breaking an agreement.  Honestly, I took this class 2.5 years ago and I have been searching through emails for the terms and conditions I signed when I took the class because I can't remember that far back.  This is why I emailed the instructor to ensure I am not violating anything. I am not selling the binder for a profit but just 1/9th of the cost I invested into this $995 course.  My wallet took a serious hit for this exam (as expected) and trying to recover just a small fraction would help (with/without the binder).


I understand that and can relate to it. However, just like a college education, the GA Tech review course is an investment. And typically what you gain from it (in this case a PE license), recouping the cost would hopefully come from your respective employer in the form of either direct re-imbursement and/or a salary increase. I wasn't about to start selling university-owned materials from my undergraduate school in an attempt to recoup that investment (just an example). 

Most often today with the IoT (Internet of Things), the "terms &amp; condition" that people "sign", is generally a lengthy digital agreement with a check-box at the end (of which most people to read through in great detail). I'm guessing this what part of the online registration process when you made the corresponding payment to GA Tech for the review course.


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I understand that and can relate to it. However, just like a college education, the GA Tech review course is an investment. And typically what you gain from it (in this case a PE license), recouping the cost would hopefully come from your respective employer in the form of either direct re-imbursement and/or a salary increase. I wasn't about to start selling university-owned materials from my undergraduate school in an attempt to recoup that investment (just an example).
> 
> Most often today with the IoT (Internet of Things), the "terms &amp; condition" that people "sign", is generally a lengthy digital agreement with a check-box at the end (of which most people to read through in great detail). I'm guessing this what part of the online registration process when you made the corresponding payment to GA Tech for the review course.


Unfortunately I didn’t keep a copy of the T&amp;C’s for the course but I updated my ad to remove it. Appreciate the feedback on this subject.


----------



## Kalika PE

Vette388 said:


> Hi is 2017 the latest edition of Graffeo? I have an older one and I found some mistakes. Was hoping the new one was updated.


Graffeo’s website has the errata for all printings so you shouldn’t feel compelled to buy a different version. Here is the link to his site:

http://powerpeexamguide.com/about-the-power-p-e-exam/errata.html

Good luck with your studying!


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> Unfortunately I didn’t keep a copy of the T&amp;C’s for the course but I updated my ad to remove it. Appreciate the feedback on this subject.


Most people (myself included) don't necessarily get a copy of the T&amp;C's unless specifically requested in writing. Once you check that "I agree" box, it's essentially out-of-sight, out-of-mind. I'm still interested in how Dr. Callen responds to your inquiry. If he decides to authorize you to sell it, more power to you! :thumbs:


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Most people (myself included) don't necessarily get a copy of the T&amp;C's unless specifically requested in writing. Once you check that "I agree" box, it's essentially out-of-sight, out-of-mind. I'm still interested in how Dr. Callen responds to your inquiry. If he decides to authorize you to sell it, more power to you! :thumbs:


He finally got back to me today. He did not say yes or no but talked about GT not being able to sell binders individually because they procure it in bulk and don’t buy/sell it separate from the course.  I didn’t want to try to interpret this so I will err on the side of caution.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Any ads you might have seen here that are selling the GA Tech review course binder are in breech of the associated terms &amp; conditions. This was a previous debate a number of years ago here on this forum. If you read through all that GA Tech sent when you accepted the agreement and submitted payment (FYI, I also took the course), the sole intent of the binder is for the end-user only who purchased the accompanying review course. In essence, you would be turning a profit from GA Tech copyrighted material without first obtaining express written permission from the university to do so. It would be somewhat different if the binder were publicly offered, but alas it is not.


Agreed.  In all candor, even if it was OK to sell, you don't get the full benefit of the class by just studying the binder and not viewing the lectures.  I realize the course is costly but I think it's a good value and it certainly helped me.  Just my two cents.


----------



## BirdGrave

Vette388 said:


> Hi is 2017 the latest edition of Graffeo? I have an older one and I found some mistakes. Was hoping the new one was updated.


Mine was the second edition.  It has a lot of corrections for his grammatical errors, as well as a new section on DC transmission lines.  I think it came out in 2017.


----------



## zansari

Surf and Snow said:


> No wasted money on expensive prep courses for me.
> 
> Graffeo was my #1 best reference.
> 
> #2 was Engineering Pro guides tech study guide and full exam. Those 2 sources were 10x more useful than my other dozen references by far.
> 
> Get both of them.
> 
> Studied 3 months. Took 16 full 8-hr practice exams. Passed first try April 2018.
> 
> Good luck! You can do it!
> 
> here are the practice exams I worked in full in 8-hr days at the library:
> 
> 
> 1x 2011 Ncees practice exam in Jan
> 
> 1x Graffeo
> 
> 5x Spin Up
> 
> 2x Camara/PPI practice exams
> 
> 4x Complex Imaginary
> 
> 1x Engineering Pro Guides full exam
> 
> .5x 45-problems in Eng Pro Guide tech study guide
> 
> 1x Camara/PPI practice problems book
> 
> 1x 2018 NCEES practice exam on Weds


Do you still have all these material if I want to buy? are you sayin you solved 16 practice tests before going to actual exam? 

Thanks


----------



## Surf and Snow

zansari said:


> Do you still have all these material if I want to buy? are you sayin you solved 16 practice tests before going to actual exam?
> 
> Thanks


I still have one book with 4 full practice exams available for sale here:





and yes I took 16 full practice exams while preparing. Don’t know if it was overkill, but it helped me feel fully prepared and I passed it on my first attempt. Given almost half of people fail, I felt it well worth the preparation. I only wanted to suffer through all that stress ONCE. Haha. One and done baby! Let me know if you want to buy my Spin Up book and good luck on the exam either way.


----------



## Szar

zansari said:


> Do you still have all these material if I want to buy? are you sayin you solved 16 practice tests before going to actual exam?
> 
> Thanks


It should be noted that no sample exam will take you 8 hours to complete.

The majority of the sample exams are rudimentary / fundamental and can be completed (both their "morning" and "afternoon" sessions) in about 3-4 hours time.  Some even quicker.   

Still, its a enormous time sink, but only half as bad as you think it is!


----------



## zansari

Szar said:


> It should be noted that no sample exam will take you 8 hours to complete.
> 
> The majority of the sample exams are rudimentary / fundamental and can be completed (both their "morning" and "afternoon" sessions) in about 3-4 hours time.  Some even quicker.
> 
> Still, its a enormous time sink, but only half as bad as you think it is!


which practice exam would you recommend would be the best since you took many?


----------



## Szar

I'd recommend all of them.  Every test you have time to take.

They all emphasize different skill sets and knowledge.  For me, the least useful was the NEC Code Drill , but I've used the NEC every day for the past 11 years.  Its kind of my thing.  

Just realize the problems in the sample exams are designed to reinforce skills and are not actually representative of all the problems you will see on the test.  Majority will be more "academic" like and the sample exams are heavy into helping you learn a subject matter or reinforce it.  I really cant get into much more detail then that regarding how they compare.  Most find they the problems are "simpler" though (in general) then actual NCEES test problems.          

The only exception being the NCEES sample exam... being that is the NCEES sample exam.  Problems will represent the test per their own advertisement. 

Changes


----------



## zansari

Szar said:


> I'd recommend all of them.  Every test you have time to take.
> 
> They all emphasize different skill sets and knowledge.  For me, the least useful was the NEC Code Drill , but I've used the NEC every day for the past 11 years.  Its kind of my thing.
> 
> Just realize the problems in the sample exams are designed to reinforce skills and are not actually representative of all the problems you will see on the test.  Majority will be more "academic" like and the sample exams are heavy into helping you learn a subject matter or reinforce it.  I really cant get into much more detail then that regarding how they compare.  Most find they the problems are "simpler" though (in general) then actual NCEES test problems.
> 
> The only exception being the NCEES sample exam... being that is the NCEES sample exam.  Problems will represent the test per their own advertisement.
> 
> Changes


Do you have email address so that I can contact you and discuss about the way of shipping and price.

Thanks


----------



## Szar

zansari said:


> Do you have email address so that I can contact you and discuss about the way of shipping and price.
> 
> Thanks


I don't believe I offered any material for sale...   I think you are talking about _*Surf and Snow.*_

Unless you are asking for copyrighted material or similar.  My mailing address is 935 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC 20535.  Please address it to the Intelligence Division (i know, Its a corny pet name I have!).

Just put your request in Letter form, specifically asking what you want copyrighted material you want me to send you, preferably with accurate Return address and Photo ID for your safety. 

I'll respond as soon as possible.    (Please don't actually do this...)


----------



## zansari

Szar said:


> I don't believe I offered any material for sale...   I think you are talking about _*Surf and Snow.*_
> 
> Unless you are asking for copyrighted material or similar.  My mailing address is 935 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC 20535.  Please address it to the Intelligence Division (i know, Its a corny pet name I have!).
> 
> Just put your request in Letter form, specifically asking what you want copyrighted material you want me to send you, preferably with accurate Return address and Photo ID for your safety.
> 
> I'll respond as soon as possible.    (Please don't actually do this...)


Szar my mistake I quoted the wrong guy. I was talking to surf and snow. for practice exam he has. BTW funny...


----------



## Surf and Snow

zansari said:


> Do you have email address so that I can contact you and discuss about the way of shipping and price.
> 
> Thanks


I tried to send you a message but it says you cant receive messages. Are you in the U.S.A? I only ship to US addresses, otherwise its to expensive. If so and you want it, I just dropped the price to $60. Sent me a message to let me know. I accept paypal for payment and can mail it out right away.


----------

